# My signature was jacked



## suburbanbushbabe (Jan 16, 2010)

No warning, no email, no reason.  I pay a yearly fee for this service.  This is not service. That is all.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 16, 2010)

Did you read the announcement?
Perhaps it was too big?


----------



## discobiscuits (Jan 16, 2010)

suburbanbushbabe said:


> No warning, no email, no reason.  I pay a yearly fee for this service.  This is not service. That is all.



hey lady!  


Niko did an announcement about blogs (that are paid or have adverts) etc in siggys & big pics in siggys.

they've repeatedly told us no big pics in siggys. i don't think you had a big pic but if i remember, you had links to your fotki & blog.


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/announcement.php?f=6

i'll look for the other thread too.

bottom line, if you have a link to a blog make sure that the blog has not adverts.

Nikos said that we can have a link to our personal blog if it does not contain advertising thereby driving revenue away from LHCF with each click. i've seen your blog, i don't recall it having adverts but i have not visited in months.

here are his quotes. some of the bold red, are mine to draw attention.



dimopoulos said:


> Clarification on the announcement:
> 
> Advertisements are not allowed anywhere in the forum (posts or signatures) unless authorized or unless you have a seller account. Examples:
> 
> ...





dimopoulos said:


> We allowed Fotki (and Google's Picasa as well as one more picture based site) since we had fotki since the beginning of the forum. Now we are not going to go and check everyone's fotki link in their signature but bare in mind that whoever clicks on a fotki link we can record it. The more clicks one gets the more traffic they get. *If that traffic is targeted to a site that does advertise then the person will be banned. *
> 
> Simple enough?


----------



## Twix (Jan 16, 2010)

1star said:


> hey lady!
> 
> 
> Niko did an announcement about blogs (that are paid or have adverts) etc in siggys & big pics in siggys.
> ...





> You are allowed the following hyperlinks to your posts/signatures:
> 1. Links within the forum - i.e. check this topic
> *2. Links to your FOTKI album - ONLY FOTKI not a blog
> 3. Links to your Long Hair Care Forum powered blog*
> ...



I remember reading in that other thread that since it would be a bit difficult for them to check every single person's blog link to make sure that it didn't have advertising that there was a blanket rule of "no linking to personal sites/blogs" period put in place. HTH.


----------



## ashessehsa (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm a big fan of a LOT of people's siggy's.


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jan 18, 2010)

My signature *was* deleted too, i paid to be on here and i would at least appreciate an email to tell me that they deleted my siggy! Or atleast an email asking me to re-size it!


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Although it's in the rules, I still feel as if they should have common courtesy to atleast give one warning before banning or deleting.

Everyone uses different equipment to log on here. Not every picture shows up the same on every labtop, desktop, pda, etc.


----------



## kandake (Jan 18, 2010)

But they did give a warning.  It was in the announcement...


----------



## Twix (Jan 18, 2010)

PearlyCurly said:


> My signature *was* deleted too, i paid to be on here and i would at least appreciate an email to tell me that they deleted my siggy! Or atleast an email asking me to re-size it!



At 639 by 291 pixels, your signature picture takes up almost a third of the height of my 1280 by 768 screen resolution. You might want to consider resizing it.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Ummm yea sure they did NOW kandake but not when my stuff went down.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 18, 2010)

kandake said:


> But they did give a warning. It was in the announcement...


 
Huh , i totally agree. I guess as much as folks are on here...daily...i guess the long bold stip of red still doesn't get noticed...nor does the thread that nikos actually was chit chatting in about his announcement get's recognized until something he warns will happen.


----------



## Twix (Jan 18, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> Ummm yea sure they did NOW kandake but not when my stuff went down.



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/announcement.php?f=41

Was your signature taken down prior to December 29, 2009? Many of the signatures that broke the rules outlined in this announcement actually were around until at the end of at least the first full week of January, which leads me to believe they gave people time to change their signatures.

Many people who had signatures that violated guidelines actually got banned, so I would count my blessings, personally.


----------



## kandake (Jan 18, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> Ummm yea sure they did NOW kandake but not when my stuff went down.



Well, if your siggy was taken down before the announcement went up, I understand your concern.

I just don't want people to have any displaced feelings.  No sense getting upset with the owner/administrator simply because you failed to read the announcement.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Twix said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/announcement.php?f=41
> 
> Was your signature taken down prior to December 29, 2009? Many of the signatures that broke the rules outlined in this announcement actually were around until at the end of at least the first full week of January, which leads me to believe they gave people time to change their signatures.
> 
> Many people who had signatures that violated guidelines actually got banned, so I would count my blessings, personally.


 
UMMM yes ma'm it sure was, it's not a big deal anymore, I am just agreeing with things that I agree with. Tis all.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 24, 2010)

kandake said:


> Well, if your siggy was taken down before the announcement went up, I understand your concern.
> 
> I just don't want people to have any displaced feelings.  No sense getting upset with the owner/administrator simply because you failed to read the announcement.



I didn't see the announcement. Sorry its that HARD for you to believe! I'm not on here day in and day out like some folks so of course they will notice it.


----------



## Keen (Jan 24, 2010)

kandake said:


> Well, if your siggy was taken down before the announcement went up, I understand your concern.
> 
> I just don't want people to have any displaced feelings.  No sense getting upset with the owner/administrator simply because you failed to read the announcement.



Even before the announcement was made, it was part of the rules. So the mods don't have to email anyone reminding them what the rules are since the rules are available at all time. The announcement was just a courtesy. 

The yearly membership payment comes with the rules it's not like they have been changed with no warnings.


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Jan 24, 2010)

1star said:


> hey lady!
> 
> 
> Niko did an announcement about blogs (that are paid or have adverts) etc in siggys & big pics in siggys.
> ...



Thanks lady 4 clarifying this because I was heated about my blog link. Let me change my signature block now.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 24, 2010)

PearlyCurly said:


> My signature *was* deleted too, i paid to be on here and i would at least appreciate an email to tell me that they deleted my siggy! Or atleast an email asking me to re-size it!



Your siggy picture is still huge.erplexed


----------



## *KP* (Jan 24, 2010)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> I didn't see the announcement. Sorry its that HARD for you to believe! I'm not on here day in and day out like some folks so of course they will notice it.



How many members on this forum?  30,000+ right?  That announcement hasn't even been viewed 2000 times.  It's really not hard to believe that some people haven't seen it so I don't know why some people are acting like it is.


----------



## kandake (Jan 24, 2010)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> I didn't see the announcement. Sorry its that HARD for you to believe! I'm not on here day in and day out like some folks so of course they will notice it.





*KP* said:


> How many members on this forum?  30,000+ right?  That announcement hasn't even been viewed 2000 times.  It's really not hard to believe that some people haven't seen it so I don't know why some people are acting like it is.



Where are these responses coming from?  I never expressed that it was hard to believe.  Its quite evident that people didn't see or read the announcement.

People seemed to be getting upset, saying there was no warning and what have you.  My post simply stated that there was, in fact, a warning.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 24, 2010)

Is my siggy pic to big yall???  Not trying to be funny, someone please let me know.


----------



## Twix (Jan 24, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Is my siggy pic to big yall???  Not trying to be funny, someone please let me know.



To me, not really. It's 320x240, which is a quarter width by ABOUT a third in height on my resolution.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 24, 2010)

Twix said:


> To me, not really. It's 320x240, which is a quarter width by ABOUT a third in height on my resolution.


 
Thanks!  Maybe it's just my head thats too big


----------



## Hysi (Jan 24, 2010)

count your lucky stars. i got banned without having a clue-(i was one that didn't see the announcement). i just emailed them and asked wht happened and they were very polite and professional. no big- i just lurked on until my band was up. bet i'll pay attention next time, lol.


----------



## SelahOco (Jan 25, 2010)

Youtube vids have ads...so we can't link to someone's youtube if we like it?  Or would that fall under his CNN's example?


----------



## Twix (Jan 25, 2010)

SelahOco said:


> Youtube vids have ads...so we can't link to someone's youtube if we like it?  Or would that fall under his CNN's example?



Did you mean in posts or in the signature? As long as it's not in your signature, I imagine it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Creatividual (Jan 25, 2010)

Some people aren't on here every day is what some people are saying. Some like myself, can go months without logging on so we don't always see the announcements right away. I hadn't been on here in a while so I didn't know aobut the announcement till I just signed in now and noticed my signature was gone. I changed my siggy.


----------



## Netta1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I can't get my siggy to say either...maybe mine is too big also.


----------



## Netta1 (Jan 29, 2010)

test test test


----------



## Netta1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I got it...


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 31, 2010)

PearlyCurly said:


> My signature *was* deleted too, i paid to be on here and i would at least appreciate an email to tell me that they deleted my siggy! Or atleast an email asking me to re-size it!



I disagree. The fact that you are paying here also means that you READ and AGREED to the rules of the forum. 

Members that have been long enough here remember me for one thing only: I nag about signatures. They MUST NOT BE big. How many times can I write this? Every year it is the same thing.

I really like signatures but if your (plural) signature is occupying half of my screen then it is really impacting my user experience in this forum. I at least have broadband. How do users with dial-up feel? What gives you (plural) the right to make people not enjoy something that they too have paid for? Inconsideration is what I am trying to avoid.

Announcements have been made numerous times - far more than I should have - so everyone has been warned. I am not going to send PMs to anyone - the rules are the rules. I don't suspect you expect a phone call from a parking attendant when they give you a ticket just because you parked illegally.

There is a script that runs regularly against your signatures. If they are big, it deletes them - simple as that. 

I can make the script to issue a ban for a few days. Do you think that this would make people notice?

Your call.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 31, 2010)

PearlyCurly said:


> My signature *was* deleted too, i paid to be on here and i would at least appreciate an email to tell me that they deleted my siggy! Or atleast an email asking me to re-size it!



And for the record, your signature is still too big. The next time the script will run it will be deleted, so don't be surprised.


----------

